# Profibus-DP Switch



## kiestumpe (21 November 2006)

Hallo,

(2ter Anlauf)

möchte einen Profibus-DP in zwei Teile zerlegen und dem neuen einen neue CPU verpassen. Dazu wäre ein Art "Profi-Bus-Switch" mit Terminierung brauchbar. 
Hab nun schon etwas gegooglet hierzu, leider jedoch nur "normale" Sub-D Stecker gefunden.
Stelle mir das ähnlich wie ein Drucker-Switch oder Monitor-Switch vor, bei dem die Verkabelung einfach umgeschaltet wird, einschliesslich Endwiderstand.

Beispiel:Anschluss
Eingang A: CPU 1 über Dezentrale Perpherie mit 4 Teilnehmern
Eingang B: CPU 2, direkt
Ausgang DP-Teilnehmer 10 +11

Schalterstellung A: Die Teilnehmer 10 + 11 werden von der CPU 1 angesprochen, CPU 2 zeigt einen Busfehler, Bus ist im Switch terminiert

Schalterstellung B: Die Teilnehmer 10 + 11 werden von der CPU 2 angesprochen, CPU 1 zeigt einen Busfehler, Bus ist im Switch terminiert, die anderen 4 vorgeschalteten Teilnehmern werden weiterhin von CPU 1 angesprochen.
Das ganze soll den Umbau der Anlage unterstützen, hinterher wird die HW-Konfig angepasst und der "Switch" kommt raus.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller dafür ?


Danke !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 November 2006)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte einen Profibus-DP in zwei Teile zerlegen und dem neuen einen neue CPU verpassen. Dazu wäre ein Art "Profi-Bus-Switch" mit Terminierung brauchbar. Hab nun schon etwas gegooglet hierzu, leider jedoch nur "normale" Sub-D Stecker gefunden.
> Kennt jemand einen Hersteller dafür ?
> ...



Ich weis nicht genau, was du machen willst.

Vorab schonmal 2 Stichwörter:

1. DP-DP Koppler  (2 CPU unterhalten sich über 2x Profibus)
2. Repeater (Bussegmentierung)


----------



## kiestumpe (21 November 2006)

*etwas präziser*

Hallo,

hab die Anforderung oben nochmal genauer dargestellt, damits keine Verwechslung zu den beiden Stichwörtern gibt. Sind zwei paar Stiefel


----------



## Maxl (23 November 2006)

Ich hätte da 3 Lösungen:

1.

Ein normaler RS485-Repeater (für MPI/Profibus, ohne Diagnose). Dieser Teilnehmer hat keine Profibus-Adresse, jedoch 2 elektrisch voneinander unabhängige Segmente, die jeweils für sich terminiert werden können/müssen.

An Segment 1 (A1B1) wird der Profibus von CPU 1 und den 4 DP-Teilnehmern angeschlossen.
Am Segment 2 (A1'B1') wird CPU 2 mit Teilnehmer 10 und 11 angeschlossen.

Umschaltung:
Durch Wegnahme der Versorgungsspannung vom Repeater wird Segment 1 von Segment 2 getrennt. Gleichzeitig wird die Versorgungspannung an CPU 2 zugeschaltet, womit Segment 2 wieder einen Master bekommt und damit zum eigenständigen Profibus wird.

So, nun der Nachteil:
- ich weiß nicht 100%ig, ob durch Wegnahme der Versorgungsspannung vom Repeater tatsächlich die Verbindung getrennt wird - da es sich aber lt. Handbuch um 2 Potentialgetrennte Segmente handelt, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Segmente wirklich physikalisch getrennt werden!
- die Spannungsversorgung von CPU 2 muss geschaltet werden

Außerdem ist noch zu beachten:
- falls die Abschlusswiderstände am Repeater ohne Spannungsversorgung nicht funktionieren, muss an den Abgängen (A2B2, A2'B2') jeweils noch ein Abschlusswiderstand angeschlossen werden (z.B. Busstecker).




2.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, 2 Mastersysteme an einem elektrischem Profibus zu betreiben. Die Slaves 10 und 11 werden an beiden Mastern projektiert, durch verwendung von SFCs lassen sich die Slaves dann von Master 1 abmelden und an Master 2 binden.

Nachteile:
- In Step 7 müssen 2 Profibusse projektiert werden, welche dann physikalisch an 1 Buskabel gehängt werden (funktioniert übrigens wenn alle Busparameter gleich sind).
- die Verwaltung, welcher Master gerade aktiv ist, und was während der Aktivierungsphasen passiert usw. ist absolut undefiniert.



3.

Einfachste Lösung: Geschickte Verkabelung.

Es ist wohl bekannt, dass durch zuschalten des Abschlusswiderstandes am Busstecker die Anschlüsse A2B2 physikalisch vom Bus getrennt werden. Alle Teilnehmer werden an 1 Busstrang gehängt, jedoch durch geschicktes Schalten der Abschlusswiderstände physikalisch voneinader getrennt.

Hier das sinngemäße Busschema:

```
CPU 1       Slave A     Slave B     Slave C     Slave D     Slave 10    Slave 11    CPU 2
A1B1  A2B2  A1B1  A2B2  A1B1  A2B2  A1B1  A2B2  A1B1  A2B2  A2B2 A1B1  A1B1  A2B2  A1B1  A2B2
  |           |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |
  +-----------+     +-----+     +-----+     +-----+     +-----+     +-----+     +-----+
```
 Achtung: am Slave 10 ist die Anordnung A1B1 - A2B2 bewusst vertauscht.

Slave 10 und 11 an CPU 1:
Abschlusswiderstand bei Slave D AUS, bei Slave 10 AUS, bei Slave 11 EIN

Slave 10 und 11 an CPU 2:
Abschlusswiderstand bei Slave D EIN, bei Slave 10 EIN, bei Slave 11 AUS


Da Du das ja nur vorübergehend einbaust, ist sicher Lösung 3 die am einfachsten umzusetzende, und auch nicht so schwer zu dokumentieren.



mfg
Maxl


----------



## kiestumpe (24 November 2006)

Hallo Maxl,

vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen - 

zu 1. -> hat das schonmal jemand so versucht

zu 2. -> kann leider die HW-Konfig in dieser Phase nicht ändern

zu 3. -> versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, das müßte doch ein Kurzschluss zwischen CPU 1 und 2 geben, oder ? 2-Spannungsquellen parallel :???:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 November 2006)

Wozu brauchst du überhaupt nen Schalter.
Kannst du nicht einfach den Stecker von einer auf die andere CPU stecken?

Ein "hot swapping" geht sowieso nicht!


----------



## kiestumpe (24 November 2006)

*Rubrik: nice to have*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du überhaupt nen Schalter.
> Kannst du nicht einfach den Stecker von einer auf die andere CPU stecken?
> 
> Ein "hot swapping" geht sowieso nicht!


 
Das geht prinzipiell schon, ist halt nicht so komfortabel, da der Umbau über einen längeren Zeitraum geht und jedesmal hin und her gesteckt, bzw geschaltet wird.
Was du mit "hot-swapping" in diesem Zusammenhang meinst, weiss ich nicht so wirklich, rein galvanisch und Nachrichtentechnisch gesehen sollte der Schalter kein Unterschied zum stecken machen - mechanisch und praktisch jedoch schon.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 November 2006)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> .
> Was du mit "hot-swapping" in diesem Zusammenhang meinst, weiss ich nicht so wirklich,


Damit meine ich, das die Anlage während des Umschaltens weiterläuft


----------



## kiestumpe (24 November 2006)

Warum nicht?
Der Bus synchronisiert sich doch automatisch auf. Das die Zykluszeit dabei wohl einiges ansteigt, ist in dem Fall nicht tragisch.


----------



## Maxl (24 November 2006)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> zu 1. -> hat das schonmal jemand so versucht


 ich denke nein - kannst es aber gern als erster versuchen - bitte um rückmeldung ob es funktioniert


kiestumpe schrieb:


> zu 2. -> kann leider die HW-Konfig in dieser Phase nicht ändern


 wieso? wo liegt das Problem? die HW-Konfig ist hier eine Sache auf 20Minuten - die SFC-Sache macht mir hier viel mehr Kopfschmerzen


kiestumpe schrieb:


> zu 3. -> versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, das müßte doch ein Kurzschluss zwischen CPU 1 und 2 geben, oder ? 2-Spannungsquellen parallel


 wenn das so ist kann ein Master-Slave Betrieb von 2 CPUs nicht funktionieren, der Betrieb von Slaves an einer CPU kann dann auch nicht funktionieren  

Darf ich annehmen, dass Du wenig Erfahrung mit Verwendung von Profibus hast bzw. keine Erfahrung im Verkabeln desselben?


Erklärung
- Ein Profibus-Stecker (i.d.R. Siemens Fast-Connect) hat einen Eingang (A1B1) und einen Ausgang (A2B2) + einen eingebauten Abschlusswiderstand, der zugeschaltet werden kann.
- Ist der Anschlusswiderstand ausgeschaltet, sind die Anschlüsse A1 und A2 verbunden, ebenso wie B1 und B2. Der Abgang zum Sub-D-Stecker ist hier als kurze (einige mm lange) Stichleitung zu sehen.
- Wird der Anschlusswiederstand zugeschaltet, werden die Anschlüsse A2 und B2 elektrisch abgekoppelt (hängen in der Luft), durch zuschalten eines Widerstand-Netzwerkes wird der Bus terminiert.

Wozu das ganze?
Mein Vorschlag Nr. 3 beruht auf dem Umstand, dass durch zuschalten des Abschlusswiederstandes die Anschlüsse A2B2 vom Bus an A1B1 getrennt werden.
Durch Anschließen des Bus nach obigem Schema und gezieltes Ein/Ausschalten von Abschlusswiederständen an den Bussteckern werden Abschnitte am Bus gezielt voneinder getrennt bzw. aneinander gekoppelt.

Sprich: der Schalter, den Du suchst, ist eigentlich in die Busstecker schon eingebaut.

Bei IP67-Bussteckern (z.B. an Ventilinseln) funktioniert das ganze natürlich nicht!


mfg
Maxl

PS: Ist das wirklich so kompliziert wie ich es erklärt habe????????


----------



## Maxl (24 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ein "hot swapping" geht sowieso nicht!


Solange am Master die Option "Zyklische Verteilung des Busparameter" aktiviert ist (was sie per default ist), sollte das kein Problem sein!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 November 2006)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Der Bus synchronisiert sich doch automatisch auf. Das die Zykluszeit dabei wohl einiges ansteigt, ist in dem Fall nicht tragisch.



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, du könntest einer laufenden Anlage die CPUs umschalten, oder habe ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden .. ??

Warum sollte die Zykluszeit ansteigen ?
Die SPS rattert ihre Zyklen weiter durch, nur das die ganzen E - Ebene während der Stationsanmeldung als "0" gelesen wird. Welches Programm soll da denn noch funktionieren ?
Ebenso bleiben die Ausgänge für einige Zeit auf 0, welche Anlage wird dass denn Störungslos verkraften .... ???

Ich glaube, du hast eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von dem, was du da zu tun versuchst...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 November 2006)

*Sachen gibts*



Maxl schrieb:


> Solange am Master die Option "Zyklische Verteilung des Busparameter" aktiviert ist (was sie per default ist), sollte das kein Problem sein!



Das die Busteilnehmer sich am neuen Master wieder anlaufen, ist klar.

Aber die Anlage wird das sicher NICHT hinnehmen.
(siehe meinen vorherigen Beitrag)

DAS meinte ich mit hot-swapping.


----------



## Maxl (26 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Aber die Anlage wird das sicher NICHT hinnehmen.(siehe meinen vorherigen Beitrag)
> DAS meinte ich mit hot-swapping.


Dass die Umschaltung nicht nahtlos im Betrieb funktionieren kann, muss natürlich jedem klar sein!!
Ich hatte hot-swapping so verstanden, dass der Bus umkonfiguriert wird, ohne dass der Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 November 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Dass die Umschaltung nicht nahtlos im Betrieb funktionieren kann,


Meine Worte.


----------



## kiestumpe (26 November 2006)

*habs fast gecheckt ... noch ein Versuch*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, du könntest einer laufenden Anlage die CPUs umschalten, oder habe ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden .. ??


ja,
die laufende Anlage bleibt die ganze Zeit an der gleichen CPU, 
die Test Anlage ist zwar als Progamm auf der CPU mit drauf und über Profibus hinten drangekoppelt - läuft aber beim Umbau natürlich nicht, bzw. nur zum Test getrennt auf der 2. CPU
Und wenn überhaupt wird sie natürlich erst nach dem Rückschalten wieder in "alter Manier" benutzt - aber sie soll zumindest dann wieder zur Verfügung stehen.



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Zykluszeit ansteigen ?



Weiss ich nicht, vielleicht weil die CPU mit der Busanmeldung etwas mehr beschäftigt sein könnte - ne war nur ne Vermutung...




Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Die SPS rattert ihre Zyklen weiter durch, nur das die ganzen E - Ebene während der Stationsanmeldung als "0" gelesen wird. Welches Programm soll da denn noch funktionieren ?



Aber doch hoffentlich nur der Stationen, die sich neu anmelden und nicht derer, die die ganze Zeit drin bleiben, oder sehe ich das falsch? Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Ralle (26 November 2006)

Wenn du Pech hast gibt es eine Störung auf dem kompletten Bus, ja nachdem, ob die "Umschaltung" ohne Busfehler durch fehlende Terminierung, Störsignale und fehlerhafte Telegramme hinzukriegen ist. Wichtig auch, daß du die nötigen OB in die CPU überträgst, damit sie bei fehlenden Stationen, Lesen von nicht vorhandener Peripherie etc. nicht in Stop geht. Also ich würde eigentlich nicht zulassen, daß Stationen weiterlaufen, obwohl ihre E/A "weg" sind. Wer will garantieren, was dabei passiert? (z. Bsp. monostabile Ventile bekommen den Ausgang auf Null gesetzt, der Zylinder verfährt.) Ok, wenn die Anlage in Grundstellung ist könnte man das evtl. versuchen.


----------

